# Do you study for exams?



## gyc6001 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, I've searched and found out there are no similar threads.
So, how often do you study during exams (school/college exams, tests, quiz, etc) ?
Vote to see which category are you in.
or, if none of them is you from above, how would you handle exams?


----------



## Olji (Nov 25, 2011)

If I'm unsure that I know what I do I study a bit, if I'm fairly sure I know everything I just sift through everything just to make sure.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't study for exams. I seem to understand most concepts that I've learned really easily. I learn specific facts from hearing other people talk about them. As long as the information has been presented in a logical way during class, I get decent marks too.

I might actually have to study for my anatomy test though. My anatomy teacher isn't very good.


----------



## gyc6001 (Nov 25, 2011)

For me, I will memorize some difficult points for the subjects that are quite difficult to me.(history, biology)
For those easy ones, I'll either go through, or ignore them.(maths,chemistry)


----------



## 4. (Nov 25, 2011)

It depends on the subject. I never study for Icelandic, English or mathematics because I'm pretty good at those. For other subjects I usually make someone ask me some questions on the subject and then study according to how much I know.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I study. I have a terrible memory, and I have to spend hours and hours to learn anything useful. And in 6 months we have over 600 pages of books to learn, so yes, I need to if I want to pass the exams. The only subjects I didn't studied for were physics (I had a great teacher at school and the level at the university was really, really low) and English.

Studying computer science BTW. I entered because I liked computers, and now I absolutely hate them. I wanted to learn useful things, but college is a joke.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 25, 2011)

Depends. For most of my classes, I'm allowed my notes and my books during the exam (I'm in university). If I am not allowed those, I usually do the reading, and make cue cards that follow me pretty much everywhere. This way, I can read them pretty much everywhere I am, in the bus, waiting at the doctor's, line ups...


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 25, 2011)

A lot of teachers at my school don't teach, they assign you pages of a book. (Go figure) So I always review the entire section to make sure I've got it down.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope. Never did any revision for my gcses and I passed them all


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2011)

i never study, yet i always end up with 95 or above. my parents have very high expectations for me (98 average last year).


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 25, 2011)

No, but in math(s) and science exams, I always seem to get >90% without trying, so I don't need to.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> No, but in math(s) and science exams, I always seem to get >90% without trying, so I don't need to.


 
lolben...


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Rarely... Mostly vocab though


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't study at all for exams. Because I'm almost always told when the exam is gonna be way to late to start studying (at least that's how it was in high school.) 
The only times I studied were if I found the subject interesting and just read the textbook because it was enjoyable, or if I had like an after school study session (but I think I only ever had these in my Psych class)


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> No, but in math(s) and science exams, I always seem to get >90% without trying, so I don't need to.


Same here. I'm pretty good in math, so I don't really study.


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

If you don't study, your classes are too easy and you're wasting your time.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

No, I don't ever study. Calc BC is really easy and intuitive. Same goes for the sciences and AP Music Theory. I can memorize information for history and other social studies classes with no effort at all. I haven't gotten an A- or lower on anything in a really long time, and I almost always get 100% on math, science, and music theory tests, even though I put no conscious effort into any of it.



Spoiler



Seriously, why do people make threads like these, when posts made by people that are good at school will have a certain level of inherent arrogance even if they aren't very obviously and purposefully written that way like the above paragraph?






Weston said:


> If you don't study, your classes are too easy and you're wasting your time.


 
The easy stuff does have to be learned at some point.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 25, 2011)

For every hour I study, my letter grade goes down one letter.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 25, 2011)

I think everyone should specify his age. Makes a huge difference.
I didn't study in high school (why should I? High school is easy). I'm 19 now and in the second year of a computer science education, so yes, I study for exams and tests, but I start learning pretty late.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't do much studying before and during GCSEs, then only studied during exam time whilst doing A levels, and now I study through the semester at uni.


----------



## jrb (Nov 25, 2011)

I completely revise and make sure that I'm well prepared.


----------



## asportking (Nov 25, 2011)

Meh, I briefly flip through the books, make sure I remember most of the stuff. My biggest problem for exams is usually the essays, but you can't really study for those.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 25, 2011)

asportking said:


> My biggest problem for exams is usually the essays, but you can't really study for those.


? 
Of course you can.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

I just make sure I'm confident I'm going to get an A, so I don't really study that much. I'm in 7th grade btw.


----------



## asportking (Nov 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> ?
> Of course you can.


How? You don't know the topic ahead of time, and the only other way I can think of is writing practice essays, which I don't think would help very much.


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2011)

asportking said:


> You don't know the topic ahead of time


 
What crazy education system are you part of?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

Escher said:


> What crazy education system are you part of?


 
The American one, it's a peice of ****!


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> peice


 
Clearly!

Jkjk, I don't really care about spelling. I admit I haven't heard good things about it. Although, your system doesn't regularly base entire year grades on one 90 minute exam, right?


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

Escher said:


> Clearly!
> 
> Jkjk, I don't really care about spelling. I admit I haven't heard good things about it. Although, your system doesn't regularly base entire year grades on one 90 minute exam, right?


I wish it did.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 25, 2011)

asportking said:


> You don't know the topic ahead of time


 
Prompt ≠ Topic


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

I rarely study and it is only for big exams. My grades reflect my habits(3.4 GPA).


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never studied in my life.

That being said, I'm only in 8th grade.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I study for my final exams. Which is anywhere from 10-20% of my semester grade.

Sophomore is HS btw.


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2011)

Weston said:


> I wish it did.


 
I wish it was based on multiple 90 minute exams 

One attempt is too high variance... Trust me.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 25, 2011)

asportking said:


> How? You don't know the topic ahead of time.


Surely they'll give you a topic that requires knowledge from your course to write. 
You can always gather and organize ideas and opinions from notes/your head that you've gained from your class, so you don't waste time on your essay by having to start fresh.
Especially for writing essays about novels, it's unbelievably helpful to make detailed a list of themes and characters and compare things ahead of time.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 11, 2016)

Please !! someone give me some motivation ! ! I have this important exam coming in 15 days for which i was preparing for 6 months and i dont feel like studying at all. My future depends on this exam. But I find myself speedcubing and surfing in forums. I have learned the syllabus many times but i dont rememer anything. Im sure that i will win if i commit time for my studies but i dont feel motivated at all. I feel very bad for not studying in this final phase. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 22, 2016)

I just touch on some of the topics I'm finding less comfortable with.


----------



## Drad (May 1, 2016)

I don't study my teacher explaining the subject is enough for me and get good grades but the pressure of the test usually makes me panic and get a 50. Other wise I take advanced classes without studying.


----------

